# CA Finish Video...



## grub32 (Jan 22, 2010)

I made a video of my CA Finish and will load it up on youtube after work today. I figured I would share my process. I had a couple of people ask me how it was done and I told them I would show them...Anyway, It will be up later tonight.


Grub


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking forward to it, mucho thanks!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Grub.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for taking the time and effort.  I will have a look, as I am always interested in trying to improve on what I do.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Jan 22, 2010)

Great. I enjoyed your other vids. I was eager to make some of my own PR after watching them.


----------



## grub32 (Jan 23, 2010)

my CA finish video is finally available at youtube...Took all stinking night to upload...Oh well...http://www.youtube.com/grub32.

I hope this technique can help those of you that are working on this process. If you have questions just email me.

Grub


----------



## louie (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice vid, Thanks. Looking forward to seeing the finished pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 23, 2010)

John

Just checked out your video. First I want to say thanks for putting it together. I did not know Rudy Vey was one of the first people using this type finish and this was his method. I have seen his pens in person and can attest it is a proven method to get a great finish. I have come to doing a similar method and it too has worked well for me. 

Your videos are always a pleasure to watch. you demonstarte in a manner that we all can grasp and understand easily. Thanks again and hope you post a photo of that pen here.


----------



## gmanblue (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice video well do. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## KingBentley (Jan 23, 2010)

Excellent video!!


----------



## chance (Jan 23, 2010)

Great vid.  I do the same thing but with a couple of changes.  I use a med. CA and only do 4 coats.  I think this makes a little more work for me on the first sanding stage but it looks great when done.  The other change is that I use the Hut plastic finish as my final polish.  Good job!


----------



## PaulSF (Jan 23, 2010)

Really well-done video, very clear explanations!  Prior to applying the CA finish, how much sanding did you do?  Did you stop at 600-grit, or did you go to micromesh on the unfinished blanks?


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice. I do much the same with BLO between CA coats. I also use thin CA. I have had problems with thick.

I really like the way you dribble the CA on as you go up and down the blank. I do just the same. I think some run into problems by putting just a drop or two on the paper towel. I don't think you can get an even coat that way. I couldn't tell in the vid, but I hold the towel in one hand and with the other run the tip of the CA directly to the blank.


----------



## Troy Cleckler (Jan 23, 2010)

Good video, I too finish in a similar way. Do you have a problem with the ca building up on the bushings? If so, how do you clean it up? I use a small piece of barrel on either side of the blank and tighten up against that and clean them up with a scraper every once in a while. Of course this only works with slims.


----------



## dontheturner (Feb 7, 2010)

grub32 said:


> my CA finish video is finally available at youtube...Took all stinking night to upload...Oh well...http://www.youtube.com/grub32.
> 
> I hope this technique can help those of you that are working on this process. If you have questions just email me.
> 
> Grub


Hello Grub, In the recent past, I attempted to do aCA finish, on one of my wood pens, but since the article I had read, advocated using CA/BLO, and I neither had, nor could get BLO, here in Thailand, I tried using various other oils, and met with total failure. Then I got to your video.(((EXCELLENT)) my question , is, Why would you use Paper towel? and not cotton cloth,  does it not stick to the Glue? ( I can see it doesn't appear to). Second, I can only get CA of dubious makes here, is that important. Thirdly, I may have partially solved the problem, of getting Accelerator - I have now ordered from UK via Ebay.  Thank you.   don


----------



## jeffnreno (Feb 7, 2010)

Great video - thank you for taking the time


----------



## khogan16 (Feb 7, 2010)

nice video grub, i'm going to give that a try


----------



## cajun skeeter (Feb 7, 2010)

Tried your method, for me, it works alot better than CA/BLO.


----------



## markgum (Feb 7, 2010)

Great job. THANK YOU.  every time I try CA I end fighting to get the bushings off.  How do you avoid that?


----------



## PaulSF (Feb 7, 2010)

I've done it twice now, and it's worked really well.  With regard to the bushings, the second time I simply dispensed with them altogether and just finished between centers.  The ends of the barrels are much better, as a result.


----------



## tgraytn (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Grub for your video!  Very well done!


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great job. THANK YOU. every time I try CA I end fighting to get the bushings off. How do you avoid that? 
__________________

JohnnyCNC has made that simple with his Eliminator finish bushings. They work GREAT!


----------



## PaulSF (Feb 10, 2010)

I've tried this method 3 times now.  The first time, I applied the CA while turning between centers, with bushings.  I did get the bushings off, but the barrel ends were messy.  Unacceptable.

The second and third time, I removed the bushings before applying the CA.  The ends of the barrels were clean, with no cracking or chipping.  

You could put a little paste wax on the bushings to make them easier to remove, but it seems much better to avoid using the bushings altogether.


----------

